# Good name for a Cruze?



## EvanHeminger (May 25, 2013)

In a couple of months, I'm going to be handed down a 2011 Cruze LTZ as my first car. The car has black exterior paint and black interior leather. Any good names? 

Note: My dad currently has the car named 'The Black Widow'. :dazed002:


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

How about

"MyParentsAreAwesome"


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

EvanHeminger said:


> In a couple of months, I'm going to be handed down a 2011 Cruze LTZ as my first car. The car has black exterior paint and black interior leather. Any good names?
> 
> Note: My dad currently has the car named 'The Black Widow'. :dazed002:


LOL, mine is named Ellie, but when I get my audio system installed in July I'm renaming her the Black Widow. Although thats because of what its going to end up as with all my mods done to it haha.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

99_XC600 said:


> How about
> 
> "MyParentsAreAwesome"


Lol agreed


Whatever you do, don't name it penny. We have several of those.

A lady at work called my car Taio once. She's been missing for weeks.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Mine's named Ellie as well.

I thought of Vader at first, but it seemed to have the personality of a girl. It's finicky.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Mick said:


> Lol agreed
> 
> 
> Whatever you do, don't name it penny. We have several of those.
> ...


The lady at work or your car?


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> Mine's named Ellie as well.
> 
> I thought of Vader at first, but it seemed to have the personality of a girl. It's finicky.


I think all cars should be named after girls. After all, who wants to be riding on a Tom or Joe every day?





obermd said:


> The lady at work or your car?


My lawyer says I cannot discuss this matter any further. I'm going to go wash my car now.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Mick said:


> I think all cars should be named after girls. After all, who wants to be riding on a Tom or Joe every day?


Disagree.






That's how my girlfriend's car got its name.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

*Panther* as in big black kitty cat of the jungle.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I call her BLACK BETTY (RamJam). The OP is likely too young to know the musical history for this one, so here's an explanation.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0OFF3q4Pxk

I had a computer programming instructor in college that had an old VW Beetle he called IVAN, 'cos it was always "rushin" around.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Cars are always the opposite gender from their owner.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

obermd said:


> Cars are always the opposite gender from their owner.


Not so! I've had: "Moriarty" - a Morris 1100 (floats on beer!), "Napoleon" - a Datsun 1600 (aka Nissan P-510), "Debra" - a Nissan Skyline Silhouette (best car ever made in Australia), "Quick-eze" - a Holden Astra, and now "Aunty" - because her number plate is "ZIA".

I recall a lass who called her Marina "Esmeralda", and there was an EH Holden called "Richard" by the bloke who owned it.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Think it was back in 1937 when Chevy came out with the Super Special Deluxe, liked that name, had to get one of those. So many different car names today, can't even keep track of them. Most with names you can't even pronounce without getting corrected.

Now with just a wife at home, have to take a trip, which car are you taking dear? The old one of course, I already know you want to drive the new one.


----------



## upstater (Feb 22, 2011)

I have been known to call my 2011; stinky, smelly, and unreliable. But.... mine is blue, not black.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I named my cruzeator. Also dont name it penelope cruze. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------

